# Sammeltaschen



## Sushy (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Es gibt Seelenbeutel, Kräutertaschen und mit BC auch ne Bergbautasche mit 28 Plätzen.

Gibt es für Kürschner auch eine Tasche (evtl. 28er) um Leder/Balg/etc. zu transportieren?

Ich fänds schade und auch unfair wenn es für alle spezial Taschen gibt und fürs Kürschners nicht, denn wenn man auf Leder Tour geht sind die Taschen schon so schnell voll, da man ja auch für den ganzen Kram wie Fleisch und so auch Platz braucht bevor man Kürschnern kann.

Gruss
:-)


----------



## White Jen (10. Januar 2007)

Ich mein,es gibt noch keine Taschen für Lederverarbeitung.Aber ich bin mir da nicht soo sicher


----------



## Pagan (10. Januar 2007)

Sushy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Schlimmer noch; vielfach sind Kürschner auch noch Jäger (bzw. umgekehrt) - da geht ohnehin schon ein ganzer Taschenplatz für Munition drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (10. Januar 2007)

das stimmt.Mein Freund hat auch ein Jäger und hat den letzten Taschenplatz mit der Munition/Pfeil "Tasche belegt",weil ohne können die nicht in den fernkampf^^

Und er hat auch keine Tasche wo das leder rein kommt


----------



## Rheinita (10. Januar 2007)

White schrieb:


> das stimmt.Mein Freund hat auch ein Jäger und hat den letzten Taschenplatz mit der Munition/Pfeil "Tasche belegt",weil ohne können die nicht in den fernkampf^^



"Können" schon, ich hab für meine "Pull-Flinte" ja auch nicht extra einen Munitionsbeutel.

Bei den Sammeltaschen finde ich es prima, zum Beispiel eine Bergbautasche mit 28 Plätzen haben zu können, da ein Taschenplatz nur 10 Erz aufnehmen kann - was diese Tasche dann zu einem "normalen" 14-Platz-Behälter macht.


----------



## chorg (10. Januar 2007)

Für nen Krieger ist es auch nicht so wichtig schnell zu schießen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6 setzen
Für Lederer gibt es bis jetzt leider keine Berufstasche.


----------



## vincaminor (10. Januar 2007)

naja das wird bestimmt auch noch geregelt, denkt doch schon mal an die schlüsseltasche...und wenn finde ich die sammeltschen auch net so gut man kann ja nur das eine reagenz hineinpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mit BC  werden bestimmt 18 platztaschen vermehrt auf dem markt auftauchen und auch günstiger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon d. Gun (10. Januar 2007)

vincaminor schrieb:


> naja das wird bestimmt auch noch geregelt, denkt doch schon mal an die schlüsseltasche...und wenn finde ich die sammeltschen auch net so gut man kann ja nur das eine reagenz hineinpacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da bin ich mir net sicher. Aber mal erlich alles schön und gut 10 erz pro stack aber erlich du bekommst leder viel schneller als erz und ich als jäger brauch immer noch alle möglichen sachen wie ersatzwaffen und so. Ich fände es cool wenn da ein taschenbereich dazukommen würde dann wäre das problem eher gelöst als mit den berufstaschen. 

MFG Dragon


----------



## PoooMukkel (11. Januar 2007)

Muss mal ganz blöde fragen, was eigentlich der Vorteil einer solchen Tasche ist? Ich nutze eine Sammeltasche zum ersten Mal und bin Kräutersammler. Im Moment sehe ich nur, dass sie mir einen ganzen Taschenplatz wegnimmt, denn "normale" Sachen kann man da ja nicht ablegen...

Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

PoooMukkel schrieb:


> Muss mal ganz blöde fragen, was eigentlich der Vorteil einer solchen Tasche ist? Ich nutze eine Sammeltasche zum ersten Mal und bin Kräutersammler. Im Moment sehe ich nur, dass sie mir einen ganzen Taschenplatz wegnimmt, denn "normale" Sachen kann man da ja nicht ablegen...
> 
> Liege ich da falsch?




@ Pooomukkel, ich stimme dir voll zu, ich find sammeltaschen auch sinnlos, denn sie nehmen einen wertvollen taschenplatz weg. der einzige vorteil ist, das du relativ billig an 20-platz taschen kommst. welche ja aber auch leider nur für kräuter oder sowas nutzbar sind. Ich habe für mienen hexer einen seelensplitterbäutel, und das auch nur, damit ich viiiele ss mit mir auf forrat rumschleppen kann. Allgemein würde ich solche berufsgebunden taschen nur in meinem bankfach nutzen. da kann man schön extra viel reinpacken, aber in meine normalen taschenplätze wird nie ein so ein bäutel kommen, denn die kräuter passen ja auch in normale taschen ganz gut


----------



## Pagan (11. Januar 2007)

PoooMukkel schrieb:


> Muss mal ganz blöde fragen, was eigentlich der Vorteil einer solchen Tasche ist? Ich nutze eine Sammeltasche zum ersten Mal und bin Kräutersammler. Im Moment sehe ich nur, dass sie mir einen ganzen Taschenplatz wegnimmt, denn "normale" Sachen kann man da ja nicht ablegen...
> 
> Liege ich da falsch?



Ich nutze diese Spezialtaschen ausschließlich zum Bunkern meiner Vorräte im Bankfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PoooMukkel (11. Januar 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> Ich nutze diese Spezialtaschen ausschließlich zum Bunkern meiner Vorräte im Bankfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist die Idee... Werd ich auch so machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

das gleiche hab ihc doch  auch gesagt^^


----------



## Sushy (11. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> das gleiche hab ihc doch  auch gesagt^^




Als Banktasche ist die eine Sache, aber ich mach ab und zu z.B. ne Ledertour wo ich Kürschnern gehe oder auch in manchen Gebieten und Instanzen kann man ordenlich Ledern...
Klar nimmt man einen Platz weg, aber mit ner 28er Taschen hat man ja fast 2 Taschen und da der ganze Lederkram rein ist ok...

Ich fänd es nachwievor toll und wichtig. Von mir aus könnte man das ja als Lederrezept machen so wie Munitionsbeutel oder so. Und man brauch Kürschnern/Ledern auf 300 oder so...


----------



## Rheinita (12. Januar 2007)

Und gestern habe ich festgestellt, dass mit dem neuen Patch auch Erze zu 20 stapeln - also wech mit der Sammeltasche!

@chorg: ./ignore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (12. Januar 2007)

Mit BC kommt ne Tasche für Ingenieurmats mit 2x-Plätzen =)


----------



## Sushy (17. Januar 2007)

Na toll, habs gesehen. Für alle gibt es jetzt große Taschen.
Nur für den einzigen Beruf bei dem man auch jede Menge Müll aufsammeln muss gibt es keine.
Also überzeugter Kürschner bin ich etwas enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (17. Januar 2007)

Nicht, dass ich Dir keine große Tasche gönnen würde, aber ich halte sich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht für so erforderlich wie bei anderen Berufen, die aufgrund ihrer Vielfältigkeit einen unheimlichen Platzbedarf haben.

Ich hatte bisher nur eine 18er Tasche, mein Schneidertwink hat von mir schon den Auftrag bekommen sich schnellstmöglich um ausreichend magieerfüllte Netherstofftaschen zu kümmern. Das sind dann wieder 6 Plätze mehr und ich denke, dass schon bald die ersten herstellbaren 20er Taschen auf den Markt kommen (z. B. Urmondstofftaschen). Die werden zwar erst einmal schweineteuer sein, aber auch irgendwann mal billiger werden.

Ich hoffe nur, dass es wirklich bald ne Art Gildenbank geben wird wie Blizz das mal angekündigt hatte. Dadurch würden sich viele Platzprobleme und Bankchars in Wohlgefallen auflösen.


----------



## Thibledorf (19. Januar 2007)

hallo
mal zu den taschen. ich denke das die sinn machen. man nehme als beispiel den hexenmeister mit den seelensteinen.natürlich geht ein taschenplatz flöten aber es gibt ja die mörlichkeit sich 18er taschen in den östlichen pestländern zu besorgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ab mal eine frage falls es einer weiß.
wo auser im AH bekomme ich einen bergbausack?


----------



## Roalwyn (19. Januar 2007)

Dragon schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir net sicher. Aber mal erlich alles schön und gut 10 erz pro stack aber erlich du bekommst leder viel schneller als erz und ich als jäger brauch immer noch alle möglichen sachen wie ersatzwaffen und so. Ich fände es cool wenn da ein taschenbereich dazukommen würde dann wäre das problem eher gelöst als mit den berufstaschen.
> 
> MFG Dragon




Ich habe die Kräutertasche auf einem der Bankplätze, weil ich sie da sinnvoller finde.
Da ich schon eine Seelensteintasche habe und dann zwei Taschenplätze weg sind, würde ich eine Kräutertasche nur zu farmen mitnehmen.


----------



## Delwod (23. Januar 2007)

ich nutze die beruf taschen nur in de rbank weil ich dar sehr viel mat habe erz kreuter verzauberzeug und so weiter!

es sei die tasche für jäger ( monitus beutel) und hexenmeister (ss tasche)

bei mein kriger oder schurken nutze ich keine muniont tasche dar die so selten schissen wobei schurke nun wurfwaffen nutz!



MTF



ps. Sry für schreibfehler bin legesteniker


----------



## Zerokar (12. April 2007)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage

Gibt es überhaupt Kräutertaschen mit 28 Plätzen??? Ich hab bisher nirgends eine gefunden und auch in der Berufeübersicht für Schneider geschaut, leider aber auch dort nix gefunden, nur für fast alle anderen Berufe.
Kann mir jemand helfen obs die überhaupt gibt!?

Danke


----------



## Fendulas (12. April 2007)

Also Kräuter/Erztaschen hab ich auch nur auf der Bank. Bringen draußen nicht viel, denn wann findet man schonmal soviel Erze, zumahl die sich ja auch stapeln.
Bei Kürschnern finde ich, sieht das anders aus. Wenn man in ein "tierreiches" Gebiet geht, gibt es bei jedem Mob Leder. Stapelt sich zwar auch, aber trotzdem sind das Massen. Und wenn man extra auf Lederfarmsuche geht, reichen die normalen Taschenplätze net mehr aus.

Außerdem fände ichs schon für Gleichberechtigung gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworld (13. April 2007)

ich bin überzeugter hobby angler und wollt mal fragen obs den fischtaschen oder allgemein für Sekundärberufe taschen gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrohir91 (17. April 2007)

Sushy schrieb:


> Na toll, habs gesehen. Für alle gibt es jetzt große Taschen.
> Nur für den einzigen Beruf bei dem man auch jede Menge Müll aufsammeln muss gibt es keine.
> Also überzeugter Kürschner bin ich etwas enttäuscht
> 
> ...



Stimmt garnicht: Für uns Schneider gibt es auch keine Sammeltaschen. Finde ich persöhnlich aber nicht so schlimm...


----------



## Treenael (18. April 2007)

Sushy schrieb:


> Es gibt Seelenbeutel, Kräutertaschen und mit BC auch ne Bergbautasche mit 28 Plätzen.


Mal ne doofe Frage, aber wo finde ich denn eine Kräutertasche mit 28 PLätzen, bzw. wie heißt die und wer kann sie herstellen? Schneider?


----------

